
Deep sea frogfish that walks on the ocean floor found in New Zealand - never-the-bride
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/australiaandthepacific/newzealand/12108262/Frogfish-Meet-the-curious-creature-that-walks-at-the-bottom-of-the-sea.html
======
nsajko
The handfish has a very similar type of locomotion:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handfish](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handfish)
, also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogcocephalus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogcocephalus).

And the tripodfish stands on a tripod :) :
[https://youtu.be/yOKdog8zbXw](https://youtu.be/yOKdog8zbXw)

And on land, there are mudskippers, which are amphibious and have efficient
terrestrial locomotion.

~~~
pluteoid
See also the walking sharks:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemiscyllium_halmahera](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemiscyllium_halmahera)

Various species of bottom-dwelling or feeding fish have independently evolved
pectoral fin modifications to assist their locomotion across the sea floor.

------
pvaldes
I wonder how "Found in a beach, spotted in shallow water, and nobody knows
where the fish came" ended being translated to "is a deep sea fish".

Nope. Most probably a reef fish living around -20m or so. Is an interesting
species in any case.

UPDATED: Dorsal and anal fins discard Allenichthys. Body rough so is not
Phyllophryne, no ocelli in body or tail fin, conspicuous esca (so is not
Antennatus), first and two dorsal elongated (so is not Histiophryne):

It seems from genus Antennarius.

~~~
vacri
They probably didn't mean "deep sea fish" to be taken littorally.

------
MrJagil
Have anyone been able to find more photos? Only found this one:
[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=11576168)

~~~
pvaldes
Yes, there is a third photo of the opened big mouth in Facebook, but do not
adds much new info. The ilicium shape and lenght is not clear and there is not
info about the size of the fish.

